# Ryonet Offers New Gamma Block Ink For Printing On Dye-Migrating Fabrics



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Printing on polyester, especially dark colors, has always been a challenge for textile screen printers. It must be cured at low temperatures, and dye migration is an ongoing issue. With new Gamma Blocker Black ink, made by Green Galaxy and distributed exclusively by Ryonet, printers can greatly reduce the frustration caused when printing performancewear.

Gamma Block Black is a ready-to-use black ink made specifically to be used as an underbase to block dye migration. It’s an ideal solution for use with any ink including water based and high solids acrylic (HSA). 

Green Galaxy clear core base has been mixed with a fine grit carbon black creating a barrier between the fabric and the top ink layer. According to Ryonet, it blocks virtually all dye migration at normal temperatures. 

The ink can be printed through mesh ranging from 110 to 230, but most commonly is used with a 156 or 200 count. It has a smooth consistency that allows it to flow through high or low mesh counts while laying flat on the garment. It creates the ideal underbase for printing fine detail as well as creating a smooth surface for consequent ink colors.

A great companion product to use with Gamma Block is Warp Drive Lower Cure Additive. This lowers the cure point to 260 degrees F and further decreases the risk of dye migration. 

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Equipment and Supplies | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

